# 2nd Go - Didnt work again



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, Just wondering if I can join this thread. 

Just had my BFN this morning, after our second go at ICSI (First one was cancelled at stimms due to poor response) 

We are both so gutted, but trying to be positive and cheerful for our gorgeous 4 year old, who had no idea we were doing any of this, thank god. 

How do you carry on smiling when people who didnt know about the tx ask how you are? Or stop yourself from crying in the most ridiculous places (petsmart this afternoon  ) 

I have planned to do all the things that I couldnt, like hot baths, glasses (or bottles) of wine, caffine, swimming, horse riding but none of it comes close to being able to say Im pregnant. 

No idea when we will try again, dh says next year I say next month. Im sure we will be able to discuss it one day, just not today. 

God Im rambling. 

Kate
xxxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

so sorry it didn't work for you, kate. i read your diary yesterday and was keeping everything crossed for you.



rosie xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi 
So sorry to hear about your BFN it just hurts so much. I had a 2nd bfn last year from ICSI and am still devasted hope you can pick yourself up soon and work out a way forward....
Take care
xxxx.


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry it hasn't worked again. 
Cindersxxx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry it didn;t work for you. 



Nicola


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh hun, I am so sorry.  

ICSI and all other tx is such a lottery, but you always have to believe that it will be a positive outcome.  I doubt anyone would be able to go through it if they didn't.

You need time to lick your wounds, love your beautiful girl and start again if and when the time is right.  Keep talking to everyone who understands and don't feel like you have to explain to those who don't.

Keep you chin up babe.  There are so many people here to help as much as we can.

Love


Bib xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey Bib!   Thought I had finished the tears!

Thank you girls, starting to pick myself up and dust myself down and get ready for round 2.5!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Kate

Just wanted to send you a big hug and let you know I'm thinking of you both.  Glad to see you've got a follow-up booked for quite soon!

Joanna X


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Soo sorry kate that your 2nd iui did not work for you hun sending you lots of    love nicky.


----------

